# Abfrage auf HSQLDB



## ErnaWuchtig (12. Dez 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte bitte mal einen Tipp, weil mir bald nichts mehr einfällt.
Ich habe in meinem Programm eine HSQLDB eingebunden (ganz schlicht Stand alone).
Nun versuche ich, aus einer Tabelle namens ID00 den maximalen Wert eines Feldes zu ermitteln:
select max(ID) from ID00. Das Feld ID ist dabei integer.
Scheinbar ist aber das ResultSet rs immer leer, die Funktion rs.next() wird gleich beim ersten Aufruf mit false beendet. 
Natürlich befinden sich Daten im entsprechenden Feld der Tabelle. 
Was ich gar icht nachvollziehen kann:
Wenn ich mit dem gleichen Code kein select sondern ein insert auf die Tabelle absetze, funktioniert dies wunderbar.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Vorab schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Thallius (12. Dez 2015)

Was ist denn mit einer ganz einfachen Abfrage ala SELECT irgendwas FROM ID00?

Ausserdem ist ID00 ein fürchterlicher Tabellenname. Bitte benutze etwas das aussagekräftig ist und nimm Kleinbuchstaben. Selbes gibt für die Spalten in der Tabelle. id nicht ID. Besser noch einen Bezeichner als personen_id, teile_id oder was auch immer diese id eigentlich kennzeichnet

Gruß

Claus


----------



## ErnaWuchtig (12. Dez 2015)

Hallo Thallius,
der schlichte select bringt auch nichts (hab ich schon versucht, das ResultSet ist ebenfalls leer). Das SQL selber ist korrekt, das kann man auch über den Manager-Oberfläche von HSQL testen. 
Außerdem arbeite ich in der IT (daher auch die gewöhnungsbedürftigen Tabellennamen, die DB2 unserer Standardsoftware besteht nur aus Tabellen mit solchen Namen...;-)), zumindest in SQL bin ich einigermassen sattelfest.
Ich würde am ehesten auf ein Berechtigungsproblem tippen, kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Tabellenmanipulationen zugelassen sind, Abfagenjedoch nicht. Außerdem habe ich keine gesonderten Berechtigungen an der DB vergeben. Ist ja nur für den Privatgebraucht...

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Thallius (12. Dez 2015)

Also so wirklich fällt mir dazu auch nichts ein. Das einzige wäre. Du sprichst von Privatgebrauch es ist Samstag und du sprichst von Firmansoftware. Versuchst du gerade von zu Hause übers Internet an die DB in der Firma zu kommen? Das sollte eigentlich geblockt sein. Sonst hättet ihr eine echt üble IT in der Firma. Allerdings sollte natürlich auch kein Insert funktionieren.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## ErnaWuchtig (13. Dez 2015)

Hallo Thallius,
nein, die DB liegt lokal auf meinem Rechner und hat nichts mit der Firma zu tun. Nur bei der Vergabe der Tabellennamen habe ich mich an das gehalten, was ich kenne, daher der Bezug zur Arbeit.
OK, dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich da weiter komme.
Auf jeden Fall schon einmal danke für Deine Bemühungen.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

